# Bucket Seat Upholstery



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

The interior in my car is original from the seats to the headliner. As such, when you first get in, the smell transports you back forty years. I like it this way and since it's in such good shape, I don't plan on reupholstering anything until I have to.

Now, about 10 months ago, the drivers seat base split right at the main pleat. Last week, I finally ordered a single, PUI, black bucket seat upholstery from Ames. It came in on Wednesday afternoon and I was going to wait til Saturday to do the upholstery work. I got anxious and stripped my seat down on Wednesday evening, fixed a broken support spring and had it ready to upholster by the third inning of the Giant's game (Matt Cain's PERFECTO!). By the middle of the 8th, I was done and the seat was back together. I was able to watch the end of the game with no distraction!

Turned out really nice... 

Now, since I only used the base, if anybody has a need for the back rest upholstery, let me know as it's available. I'll post it in the For Sale section.

Cheers, Chuck

P.S. If you've never tried to do upholstery, it's not that hard. If you're inclined to try it, I can offer some pointers, as I've now done four complete sets and this one seat for myself.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Glad it worked, out, Chuck. I'm in the same boat with my '65...original interior (except headliner) and it's cherry except that the driver's seat springs are tired. When I get around to doing the one seat, I'll try to save the cover, if not, I'll have to hope the repro blue is the same. One of the gents on this forum came up with the idea of using zip ties to hold everything together when doing the front buckets so you don't need three hands....just cinch 'em down and do the hog rings at your leisure. Lots of good ideas on this forum!!


----------

